# Cheap plow truck for sale. 89 3/4 ton Chevy



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

1989 Chevy 3/4 ton snowplow truck for sale. Everything works great. New tires. Refurbished Western Pro snow plow with newer hoses, cutting edge, etc. 
Truck has rusty cab corners and rockers. Truck is in fair shape with some dents and dings, please expect a $3k truck, not an $8k truck.

Asking $2,800 but will sell to a PS member cheaper.

First come first serve. Cash only, clean title in hand.

Will consider trade for a quad / 4 wheeler with a snow plow 500cc or larger. Will add $ for the right one.


----------



## fordboy (Nov 24, 2005)

would you sell it without the plow? if so how much, and what info do you have on the drivetrain, do you think it would make it to michigan?


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I have a guy coming to look at it later on today so I'll let you know. It will make it to MI. Miles are 180k with a supposed Jasper motor at one time but I can't confirm that. I'd probably sell the truck separate for about $1,750 or so if it comes to that.


----------



## fordboy (Nov 24, 2005)

let me know if it sells I could be intersyed at that price without the plow dont need the plow


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Ha, I've been watching that one on CL. It looks like I lost a suit against me and will be paying a bunch of money and might need to sell my truck, so I've been looking for something cheap. That reminds me, if you ever see this guy: http://www.state.mi.us/mdoc/asp/otis2profile.asp?mdocNumber=655715, kick him in the balls, hold him, and call me.


----------



## slh (Sep 14, 2009)

Let me know if it sells, I'm interested in the whole set up.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Sorry for the delay guys. It's still here for now, but with lots of interest. Fordboy PM'd and wanted to see interior pics so I figured I'd post them for everyone to see. The drivers door panel was missing and the window didn't work. I used stuff out of a parts truck to fix it and the panel is from it (a 95) so it didn't match up right to the handle and switches. The seat is not bad under the cover, but torn on the one side. I had the new cover in the garage so I threw it on. I also picked it up from the exhaust shop today. Re-flared y-pipe, new flanges, new studs and springs, and new donuts. No more loud ass exhaust leak. Once again, the truck's far from nice, but well worth the $$. Please expect it to look like a 20yr old plowtruck. Since I did just sink a couple hundred in it, I'd like to stay pretty firm on the price.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I will accept trades on worthwhile stuff too. 4x4 wheeler with or without plow, other plow stuff, salters, etc...


----------



## Smitty58 (Dec 23, 2003)

Looks like a pretty good deal I don't think it will last long. I just bought a western cable plow like that one for my 93 Suburban. The guy told me I would have to remove the front bumper, but it looks just like your setup. It does look like your front bumper is pulled out a little. Did you pull it out a little to keep from having it totally removed or am I just seeing things.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

If its the proper mount for your truck, it will allow for the bumper brackets to attach directly to the plow mount.


----------



## Smitty58 (Dec 23, 2003)

Great, thanks. I really did not want to remove the bumper and leave it off. Good luck with the sale, again looks like a real good buy for someone.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Those pics bring back memories. Had an 89 K1500. Same color, except the the bright red instead of the silver on the outside. Drove it almost three years, put 60K on it. Sold it to a guy down the road two years ago for more than I paid for it. Still running strong. One of my favorite trucks.


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Dose the heat work?


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Everything works. Heat, wipers, windows, lights, signals, radio, plow, 4x4, brakes, etc........


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Got your PM Rusty, I'll email in a few


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

I know it's a 3k truck but how about some pics of the cab corners and the doors? Would you trust it to make it to MN?


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;812660 said:


> I know it's a 3k truck but how about some pics of the cab corners and the doors? Would you trust it to make it to MN?


Lol, thanks for understanding that! I'll get a few detailed shots later today. 

As for the drive, I don't see why it wouldn't, but thats up to you if you feel like doing it. I mean its a plow truck so its used to being used hours at a time.


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

how is the seat... (i ask because i already have a 89 1500, with same interior) Also i would assume it has the 350 (5.7L)... If i were to part out my other 89, and buy this truck, what parts would u suggest i save... How are the tires?


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

rusty_keg_3;812664 said:


> how is the seat... (i ask because i already have a 89 1500, with same interior) Also i would assume it has the 350 (5.7L)... If i were to part out my other 89, and buy this truck, what parts would u suggest i save... How are the tires?


Tires are almost brand new. Seat is nice but torn on the drivers side like they all do. Its a 5.7 with a th400. As for parts it doesn't need anything aside from cosmetics. It really depends what you want out of it. Maaco will fix and paint the whole thing for probably like $5-600.

I mean its an 89 so expect the norm. Slam the doors b/c it needs hing pins and bushings, rattles, etc...


----------



## Snow Master (Jul 30, 2007)

What is your ZIP?


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

46319.................


----------



## Snow Master (Jul 30, 2007)

ok, thats 3 hr 45 min from toledo... Could she make it? Not saying its a deal yet, but would you travel? 225 miles...


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

i'd travel 220 miles but no further...LOL

looks like a stout truck.....those old chevys will take you to hell and back....just ask Mark13..LOL


----------



## Snow Master (Jul 30, 2007)

Dissociative;812833 said:


> i'd travel 220 miles but no further...LOL
> 
> looks like a stout truck.....those old chevys will take you to hell and back....just ask Mark13..LOL


Ha, well i could stop 5 miles outside of toledo...


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I mean I'd imagine it would be up for the ride. It is a stout truck. Rides like a freight train with the plow off. I suppose its up to the driver if they want to drive it that far. I've driven a lot worse a lot farther. Worst case drive it an hour at a time. 

Last year we took a rough ass 85 Suburban on a 4.5 hour ride home just for the plow on it. The only brake that worked was the right front and it would die out if you pulled the column too far to one side! It made it just fine though!! This 89 is in 10x better condition than that! Its actually quite road worthy.


----------



## vengeanceent (Nov 5, 2007)

Could you please email me your bottom dollar on the truck. My PM's don't work.

And I have a few other questions.

[email protected]
Thanks


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Asking price is my bottom dollar, especially since I just put $$ into it. If it doesn't sell I'll use it for a few storms and it will pay for itself, not to mention be worth more when the snow is flying. I've sold worse for more.


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Ok, well i will see if i cant get a small loan... I could sell 89 and have the money, but i want to hold on to it so i could pull parts off it... So, would you use this as a daily driver if you were 17 again?


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

rusty_keg_3;813556 said:


> Ok, well i will see if i cant get a small loan... I could sell 89 and have the money, but i want to hold on to it so i could pull parts off it... So, would you use this as a daily driver if you were 17 again?


Hell yeah I would! That thing brings back memories!!!


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

got-h2o;813562 said:


> Hell yeah I would! That thing brings back memories!!!


Well, heres the thing... I am like short quite a bit, and i cant sell my truck, because it needs a rearend, so i would lose out big time... And i cant get any money from our company because we are buying a bigger plow for one of our trucks, and we also need a salter... U need a daily driver, and i want a chevy... So, any intrest in a Xbox 360 with lots of accessories and some games... And the atv possibly...

I also found a 84 by detroit for 1,500... With plow... But you get what you pay for... 
http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/cto/1393640991.html


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

rusty_keg_3;813571 said:


> Well, heres the thing... I am like short quite a bit, and i cant sell my truck, because it needs a rearend, so i would lose out big time... And i cant get any money from our company because we are buying a bigger plow for one of our trucks, and we also need a salter... U need a daily driver, and i want a chevy... So, any intrest in a Xbox 360 with lots of accessories and some games... And the atv possibly...
> 
> I also found a 84 by detroit for 1,500... With plow... But you get what you pay for...
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/cto/1393640991.html


What bigger plow are you buying? I have a 10'er I'm selling. As for the other stuff, I really have no interest in it. Maybe the 4 wheeler but I couldn't give much toward it b/c a 2wd does me no good.

I've had a guy interested in the truck for a while via PM, same guy I'm buying a couple things from. He's now considering it without the plow. I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

got-h2o;813584 said:


> What bigger plow are you buying? I have a 10'er I'm selling. As for the other stuff, I really have no interest in it. Maybe the 4 wheeler but I couldn't give much toward it b/c a 2wd does me no good.
> 
> I've had a guy interested in the truck for a while via PM, same guy I'm buying a couple things from. He's now considering it without the plow. I'll let you know what happens.


We just sold our 05 Western Ultra Mount off our 99 2500 (7.5)... We want atleast a 8, but not bigger than 8.5... We sold just the blade not the mounts and what not.

Then 2 days ago we bought the same plow, but an 01 for $850, and sold it 2 hours later for $1,400... (We sold both to a dealer in wisconson)... it was a ultra mount 7.5.... Just the blade... But 10 is way to big...

I understand about the plow... I will talk to my mom and see if she would loan me some cash...

Heres some pics of our 2 plows we just sold... FYI, we had the one for less than 24 hrs... We loaded them up into a semi with like 4 plows in it already... The nicer one was ours...


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

rusty_keg_3;813603 said:


> We just sold our 05 Western Ultra Mount off our 99 2500 (7.5)... We want atleast a 8, but not bigger than 8.5... We sold just the blade not the mounts and what not.
> 
> Then 2 days ago we bought the same plow, but an 01 for $850, and sold it 2 hours later for $1,400... (We sold both to a dealer in wisconson)... it was a ultra mount 7.5.... Just the blade... But 10 is way to big...
> 
> ...


Lol, nice!


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

got-h2o;813608 said:


> Lol, nice!


Heck yea, he is going to pick up a Meyer (Poly) tomorrow, has everything (mounts, wiring, wings, new pump, etc)


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm going to be selling a complete 88-98 Meyer too if interested.


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

ok, i will ask my bro... His ia a 99, but it is old (box style)


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

rusty_keg_3;814112 said:


> ok, i will ask my bro... His ia a 99, but it is old (box style)


If a 99 OBS is a "box style" what do you call 81-87? or 68-72?


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

2COR517;814137 said:


> If a 99 OBS is a "box style" what do you call 81-87? or 68-72?


Um, 99 when they stopped the 88-98 body style... (but it was still in 99) and it as a 99, box or old body style... but if you call a place for like body parts, they get it...


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

My bro not to get that Meyer... He is looking for a 8-8.5 ft Western Ultra Mount now, we want to be ready for snow...


----------



## Fatality (Jul 14, 2009)

give me a text or call 309-660-3027 if the truck is still around. would like to pick this up in a week


----------



## MrSmitty (Oct 1, 2009)

This looks like a great starter plow truck! I wish i wasnt deployed! I'd buy that from you in a heart beat.. I'll even come from Rochester NY to get it! haha...

Thats a great deal.. Hopefully a deal like that is around next season


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Sold thanks to everyone for their interest!!


----------



## ICYSNOW (Nov 28, 2018)

I am desperately in need of a good truck and plow. I have a 2002 Ford Explorer in good condition and would be interested in trading and/or selling, ASAP. If anyone can help or would be interested please contact me at:
(517)395-6632 
Leave a message and I will be in touch with you. THX.
OR
Email me at:
[email protected]


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Wow. Almost a 10 year old thread. This might be a record. Oh maybe a birddseed record.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

TJS said:


> Wow. Almost a 10 year old thread. This might be a record. Oh maybe a birddseed record.


Nope. There was a response to a 17 y/o thread this week.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

EWSplow said:


> Nope. There was a response to a 17 y/o thread this week.


Was it Bird....


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

TJS said:


> Was it Bird....


He's been "on vacation" for a couple years.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Not trying to burst your bubble. Your not going to be getting much for your ride in a trade. Look on your local Craig's list.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

I wonder how one would go about trying to find the oldest unlocked thread to revive.
I don't think I have the patience for that much searching.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

EWSplow said:


> I wonder how one would go about trying to find the oldest unlocked thread to revive.
> I don't think I have the patience for that much searching.


When did this place come to life??


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> When did this place come to life??


Ask @Mark Oomkes . I think he's been around for 2 decades. Maybe I'm wrong. There's a 1st time for everything. :laugh:


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Randall Ave said:


> Not trying to burst your bubble. Your not going to be getting much for your ride in a trade.


What if it has new hub caps and freshly opened little green tree?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

cwren2472 said:


> What if it has new hub caps and freshly opened little green tree?


Know anyone with a home plow for his exploder?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

EWSplow said:


> Know anyone with a home plow for his exploder?


Sure

https://hartford.craigslist.org/search/sss?query=water heater&sort=rel


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

cwren2472 said:


> Sure
> 
> https://hartford.craigslist.org/search/sss?query=water heater&sort=rel


That gave me a laugh.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

I am sure mjd will be by here soon.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Well played everyone.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Is this truck still available?


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

cwren2472 said:


> Sure
> 
> https://hartford.craigslist.org/search/sss?query=water heater&sort=rel


:laugh: will a tankless bolt right up with no cutting?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Freshwater said:


> :laugh: will a tankless bolt right up with no cutting?



*Some assembly required


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

cwren2472 said:


> *Some assembly required


Do I need to read instructions? Cause if I do, that's a deal breaker for me!


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Freshwater said:


> Do I need to read instructions? Cause if I do, that's a deal breaker for me!


Plenty of info on tube you


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

EWSplow said:


> Plenty of info on tube you


Ok, are those vids in English? Or eastern Slovakian?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Freshwater said:


> Ok, are those vids in English? Or eastern Slovakian?


I'm sure you can find both. Not sure if there's a meatchicken version out there though.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

EWSplow said:


> I'm sure you can find both. Not sure if there's a meatchicken version out there though.


Damn, I'm out.


----------

